# Veritas Brass Bench Dogs



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for (partially) sacrificing one of your dogs for this review! good to know about the rough finish and especially good to know that Stanley won the fight! i bought a set and a wonder dog for my bench (in lieue of a tail vise for the time being) - but they are still unopened awaiting the completion of the bench


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 4 of these dogs and the BENCH PUP and they perform as advertised. I use them a great deal of the time and the built in spring keeps the dogs in position. When planing I put a piece of sacrificial stock between the dogs and the stock being planed to help prevent tear out of the end grain.
They do fit nicely in a 3/4" hole on my vice and bench top.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got the same as Coastie above; a pair of dogs and the pup. Wonderful mates for the bench, can't imagine doing without them anymore. I've hit the brass once with a plane iron, but that's it. It's how you set up for the task, really. Gotta know how low you need to go with the dogs.

Great review, and after a couple years I'd suggest they'll still rate five stars. (Mine do!)


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

I purchased the the Wonder Dog and now have these bench dogs in my cart waiting on the next free shipping event. I still need to drill the holes in my short bus worthy "bench" and am looking forward to having a better holding option than a sticking board type of affair.

It is nice to hear that they come highly recommended (enduringly so in some cases) from trusted sources. Thank you for the review Mauricio.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad to be of service. I didn't see a previous review so I figured I'd better give these dogs the merit they deserve!

Smitty, hopefully I'm cured after the first run in with the dog. I was planing an odd shaped piece I was going to put on the lathe (handle for a brass mallet). The ends are narrower than the middle so I was planing downwards towards the dog. I didnt have the piece sitting on the bench it was suspended in the air by the dogs (dumb). So the end slipped and I went into the dog. I was also talking on the phone and not paying attention to what I was doing. Lesson learned.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Mauricio. I wouldn't have considered it before. Now, maybe!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Mauricio, this is funny because I purchased a set of the brass bench pups from Highland on the same day. I absolutely love them. They fit in the holes perfectly, look stylish, and function absolutely flawlessly. Next time I'm there, I'm going to get another set, or maybe I should get some prairie dogs (which they unfortunately don't sell at highland).


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Got the dogs, pups and prairy dogs, and they're great, only damage I've done is sanding the top of one.
(also have a pair of their original steel dogs..wouldn't want to hit one of them with a blade ;-)
Afler pushing a pup too far into a blind hole I did make a modification, like the steel dogs had, added a hole into the face of the dog (goes right through) and chamfered them. Now if I do a DOH, at least I can hook 'em out..


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

Wow, I should have bought some of these. I have 4 aluminum ones that look like an identical casting. Mine are a hideous aqua blue, and the brass would be so much nicer. But mine work just fine, so until I accidentally lose them all, I can't justify buying the pretty ones.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

Bought the dogs a while ago. Use them ALL the time.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review.


----------

